# Game 15: San Antonio Spurs @ Dallas Mavericks



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* December 1st, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (11-3)* @ *Dallas Mavericks (10-4)* 


*Previous Meetings:*

Mavs 103, Spurs 84

Leaders:
Dirk Nowitzki - 34 points 8 rebounds
Tony Parker - 24 points, 6 rebounds
Devin Harris - 22 points, 2 assists


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (20.4 PPG - 5.6 APG - 3.5 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (15.1 PPG - 4.9 RPG - 3.1 APG)
SF - Bruce Bowen (7.8 PPG - 3.0 RPG - 1.6 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (21.3 PPG - 11.7 RPG - 3.2 APG)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.6 PPG - 4.3 RPG - 1.1 BPG)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley (8.7 PPG - 3.4 RPG)
PG - Nick Van Exel (6.8 PPG - 2.0 APG - 1.9 RPG)
F/C - Robert Horry (5.4 PPG - 4.3 RPG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (4.1 PPG - 3.6 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (2.6 PPG - 1.7 APG)
G/F - Brent Barry (2.4 PPG - 1.5 RPG - 1.5 APG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (2.2 PPG - 4.7 RPG)





*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Darell Armstrong (1.5 PPG - 1.5 APG)
SG - Jason Terry (16.9 PPG - 4.1 APG - 2.1 RPG)
SF - Marquis Daniels (10.9 PPG - 4.1 RPG - 2.9 APG)
PF - Dirk Nowitzki (25.1 PPG - 9.0 RPG - 1.9 AST)
C - Erick Dampier (6.6 PPG - 7.1 RPG - 0.9 BLK)

*Reserves:*

F - Keith Van Horn (12.6 PPG - 5.9 RPG)
PG - Devin Harris (10.6 PPG - 2.8 APG - 2.1 RPG)
C - Desagana Diop (2.4 PPG - 4.6 RPG - 2.2 BLK)
PF - Josh Powell (1.5 PPG - 1.3 RPG)
G/F Adrian Griffin (N/A)
SG - Rawlee Marshall (1.5 PPG - 1.0 RPG)
C - DJ Mbenga (0.3 PPG - 1.0 RPG)
*SF - Josh Howard (15.1 PPG - 7.1 RPG - 1.6 STL)



I don't like the feeling of this game going in. The Mavericks are missing Josh Howard to go along with Jerry Stackhouse now, but they still aren't an easy team to beat, especially playing in Dallas. Duncan needs to be the leader in this game. I say we put the game on his shoulders and win or lose on his play, but that probably won't happen. I'd like to see him be a lot more assertive offensively, but if Parker keep dribbling the ball around and not swinging it around he won't even get a chance. Parker needs to step up and play well also, and we need a Chauncey Billup-like performance out of him with 15-16 points, 7-8 assists, and 2-3 TO's instead of 20 points, 4 assists, and 5 TO's. The ball needs to be moving around and the guys without the ball need to move too, because I'm sick of watching iso's and watching Duncan get the ball and everyone stands around. I want a win damnit, because the Mavs have mopped the floor with us the last two matchups, and I want the Spurs to come in with a statement game and beat them on their own floor and take a two game lead in the division. I doubt that the Spurs will show up pumped up enough to make this a statement game, but I'll say I think we will win, by a slim margin.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Manu is questionable for the game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I doubt that the Spurs will show up pumped up enough to make this a statement game, but I'll say I think we will win, by a slim margin.


I'll be surprised if this one's close. Personally, I don't think the Mavs are the same team without Josh Howard.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

why is manu ?able


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Roc SoiLD PlaN To BEaT ThE MAvs
must have chemistry- im realy feeling that were loosing it and we cant because thats one of the big reasons we have been so good
cant Turn over the ball the the mavs- wenever we play dallas we always turn over the ball in a lose so have to keep the ball safe and be smart
Play like champions- theres realy nothing else in mind but play like we should, were on another level then 28 teams in the nba so we need to play like it

key player- parker

Spurs 90
Mavs 95

Go Spurs GO 12-3(hopefully)


----------



## Tone (Nov 8, 2005)

Your prediction is reversed if you wanted SPurs to win. 

Good Luck on the Spurs, this is a statement game, they need this win w/ or w/out Manu. :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm going with the Mavs on this one to win by a score of 91-87


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

What's wrong with Manu?

Anyway, like I said on the other board the rest of the team has to pick up the offensive and defensive rebounding slack with J-Ho gone. If the Mavs don't stay competitive on the glass then they can't take this. Also, if our defense forces Duncan to pass out we can't let guys like Bowen bury wide open 3s all night.

I'll say something else too....Nesterovic doesn't get credit for having the talen he does have. Dirk/Damp/Powell/KVH whoever is guarding him better treat him like a legitimate threat and not get tunnel vision on Duncan in the post.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Manu "jammed" his ankle against the Lakers, so he's a game time decision as far as I know. If Manu is out, we're definitely going to lose IMO unless Duncan busts through with 30 points or something.


----------



## Tone (Nov 8, 2005)

w/out Manu, i'm sure you guys got a pretty deep bench to step up. I wish you guys LUCK!!!! just win it baby :clap:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Son of a gun. We won't win without Manu when the team is playing like this.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Did anyone see Jason Terry try to take a charge on Tony after he stole the ball? And they call Manu a flopper! LMAO The only thing he managed to do was stop Van Horn from getting to Tony! :rofl:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Son of a gun. We won't win without Manu when the team is playing like this.


i think we will have a chance, when we loose a player we seem to step up like its a playoff game, just look at last yr with the 2 double ot games. it will be close thats all i no


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lots of fouls...bad fouls


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we cant score kinda,reminds me of 2ys ago


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

on another note does anyone else think that nazr and finely look alike


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is like a retro spurs game


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Van Horn tries to pass it to Avery Johnson! Spurs pass the ball in and Tony drove through the lane for an easy two. Spurs up 87-86 with only 30 seconds left! Come on guys!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dirk bricks the shot, Finley gets the rebound and is fouled. Makes both shots with only 22 seconds left. spurs up 3.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes were 12-3


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

crazy finish

Spurs pulled it out tho


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im a little upset the way we played but bruce and parker played great and duncan was soild as normal. we could have played better but again we did not have manu. we won though so :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That reff was obviously against the spurs. He was two feet away from Timmy when Dirk pushed him out! He swallowed his whistle when that guy who passed it to Dirk was clearly out! And did anyone see his face after Bowen blocked Dirk's shot? You could see how dissapointed he was :biggrin: ....oh well...we won. That's all that matters I guess.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> im a little upset the way we played but bruce and parker played great and duncan was soild as normal. we could have played better but again we did not have manu. we won though so :banana:


Don't forget about Finley! He was pretty awesome.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Don't forget about Finley! He was pretty awesome.


he was clutch no doubt


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Pretty ugly game, but a win is a win. Parker's scoring was absolutley huge tonight, as the Mavs just didn't allow Duncan to do anything. At the end of that game it pretty much came down to which team was going to lose it, not win it, because there was several missed free throws and poor possessions on both sides, but the Spurs got that huge stop on Devin Harris' miss. 

Avery's choice to pull a Hack-A-Bowen late in that game didn't pay off at all. As a matter of fact, I think it hurt them. The Mavs were defending the Spurs very well up to that point, so I'm not sure why he chose to do that at that moment. It's not like the Spurs were getting easy baskets whenever they wanted. Good grind 'em out win, but damnit Duncan, let's see some fire in your eyes.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh yeah, great defense from Bowen again. Even though the Spurs struggled to guard the role players in the past two games, they have really done a number on two great scorers in Kobe and Dirk. The Spurs combined to keep Kobe and Dirk to 12/46 shooting (26%) in 83 minutes of play and only 39 points. That's pretty damn good for two guys who together average around 60 points per game.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm pissed I missed this game; however, I was in Marble Falls for a basketball tournament. Same with tomorrow and Saturday. Who would have ever thought basketball would be so time consuming?

Anyways, sounds like a real Spurs type game we played tonight. Glad to hear we won and glad to hear we could hold the Mavs to a reasonable amount of points. I like to hear that Mike Finley did good. Hope he can keep it. Damn 12-3 sounds really nice.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

12-3! another stunning start for Spurs.:clap: 
I guess it must be so great to be a fan of such a team with consistently good performance throughout the season. I'd appreciate if Rox could be as half good as Spurs now.


----------



## Tone (Nov 8, 2005)

:curse: **** the ref!!!!!!!!!!! i lost by .5 & Brent Barry you stupid SOB. Good Job Spurs 12-3

BTW, this is w/real money not no monopoly money here.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Tone said:


> :curse: **** the ref!!!!!!!!!!! i lost by .5 & Brent Barry you stupid SOB. Good Job Spurs 12-3
> 
> BTW, this is w/real money not no monopoly money here.




That was about the stupidest thing Brent Barry could have done. Daniels was going to throw the ball off of him anyway, why in the hell is he reaching for the ball out of bounds? And then, I haven't seen that Duncan "travel" again aside from when I saw it live, but I was more pissed at Duncan than the refs, because you can't be that weak with the ball in those moments of the game. Grab the damn ball and set your feet, don't stumble and bumble out of bounds.


----------

